# Help finding router bits



## jcoxbtl (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm replicating a 2" interior door. 6 panel. Custom built in a 10 million dollar home.
I can't find the router bits I need. 
I would like a door making set, but anything would help!
The drawing is to scale.
Thank you


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a few to pick from...

Door Router Bits: Lonnie Bird Tambour Door, Cabinet, Screen & Shaker Door

and BTW...
welcome to forums oh nameless one...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There's an upside down ogee in this set that might be the right size. Router bit sets-Crown molding set-CMT tools


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum N/a


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jcoxbtl said:


> I'm replicating a 2" interior door. 6 panel. Custom built* in a 10 million dollar home*.
> I can't find the router bits I need.
> I would like a door making set, but anything would help!
> The drawing is to scale.
> Thank you


What are you doing in my home? :surprise: LOL

Welcome aboard :wink: and good luck with your work.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> What are you doing in my home? :surprise: LOL


it's obvious...
replacing your door because you hadn't got around to it yet...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Freud adjustable rail & stile (ogee?) 99-761...one side of the door then the other...? 

http://www.justfreud.com/raiStile_Sets.htm


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You can get router bits to cut almost anything you want, even custom router bits, if you can afford them, but I think this can best be done with a shaper and the right stack of cutters. That's a lot of wood to be trying to cut with a router, even a 3 hp router. It's possible, but will require extra passes and setups.

Charley


----------



## jcoxbtl (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank you for your help so far. These bits aren't quite the right profile. I need a 3/4 cutting height, and 1/2" depth. I think its 1/4" for both radius. The closest I've come so far is Freud 38-106. But it looks like the bottom radius is about 1/8" on this bit.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jcoxbtl said:


> Thank you for your help so far. These bits aren't quite the right profile. I need a 3/4 cutting height, and 1/2" depth. I think its 1/4" for both radius. The closest I've come so far is Freud 38-106. But it looks like the bottom radius is about 1/8" on this bit.


On the 99-761 set...the bottom cutter screws off which is normally used to make extended tenons. I think the cutting height is 3/4. If the profile is right you could cut one side then the other, leaving 1/2" tenon in the middle. Is the profile Ogee or something else...?

I'll measure mine in the morning to verify...will check the 38-106...

Edit...looks like 38-106 has 1/4 radius...google image...


----------



## jcoxbtl (Apr 28, 2016)

Does the 99-761 set match the 38-106 quadra-cut? It doesn't look like it from google images.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jcoxbtl said:


> Does the 99-761 set match the 38-106 quadra-cut? It doesn't look like it from google images.


I'm pretty sure it does not...plus you'll have the bearing to contend with on the 38-106 and it appears to be an "upside down cut" or requiring the bit to be raised a bunch to get to the other side of the door...I just got to the house...will measure the 761 and get back to you...better pictures might help also...see what I can conjure up...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, Jason...just measured the 761 and unfortunately the profile cut will only get you 1/2" rather than the 3/4" you show in your drawing...sorry...

You might get by with an Ogee bit like the 106, remove the bearing, make the profile on both sides of the door and then use a slot cutter to cut your way towards the middle...

I did not run across any bits that would accommodate the entire profile in one shot that goes to 2"...

Maybe it'd be worth a phone call to Freud or other door set mfg's and give them your specs...maybe they make one and we haven't found it yet...


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

I think CharleyL is onto it when he mentioned a shaper. Great deal of stock to be removed from 2" material with a router. Depending upon the wood species, plus the stock's length and width, it could be heavy and awkward and require a few passes to cut the final profile. If you can find the router bits, it is definitely a job for table mounted router with good in/out feed stock supports. 

I would look around for a shaper cutter to match or check with some custom door makers. Do you have any idea who originally made the doors?


----------



## jcoxbtl (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's pics of the original door, and what I came up with last night. I did some practice cuts in a piece of XPS. So close... yet so far away. A shaper would be nice, but I don't have one, or the money to buy one. I'm willing to make multiple passes with the router table.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It almost looks like it would be right on if you could tilt the wood into the bit a few degrees...it would flatten the radius a bit...I assume the white is what you need...?

Have you tried cutting the profile vertical and horizontal...?


EDIT....Have you checked the difference in radius of Ogee vs Roman Ogee...? see http://www.cmtutensili.com/show_items.asp?pars=RBC~840c~2


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Jason,

I have to ask...is the door you are replacing close to any others? 

You are so close to the profile you need. If you can get close then it may be OK. If the new door won't be located close to another, where someone can look close and compare, then chances are it may never be noticed.

Ideally, you should try and match it exactly, but it may not be possible. The profile may not be available and you may have to settle for "as close as possible".

Have you considered contacting the original contractor that built the house and find out if the doors were spec doors or custom built. If they were custom, then he might be able to put you in contact with the original door builder. In turn he may be able to source the proper profile bit for you.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

See difference in radius on these...but the cutting depth also changes...

Roman Ogee Router Bits - Toolstoday.com - Industrial Quality Carbide Tipped Router Bits


----------



## jcoxbtl (Apr 28, 2016)

schnewj said:


> Jason,
> 
> I have to ask...is the door you are replacing close to any others?
> 
> ...



It will be located within 10 feet of two other doors. Plus its a 10 million dollar home, I want any work I do here to be perfect.
They were custom built, but thats all we know.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

jcoxbtl said:


> It will be located within 10 feet of two other doors. Plus its a 10 million dollar home, I want any work I do here to be perfect.
> They were custom built, but thats all we know.


I understand.

If you can't source the correct profile, then you will have no choice other then to consider handwork. 

Resort to "Old School" and make a plane iron to the profile and plane them out by hand. You're only talking about 35 lineal feet of work. Another solution is to get close on the profile, mold a sanding block to the original profile, and hand then hand sand to the final profile.

Not to be critical of anyone but sometimes we get wrapped up in fast and easy and forget that handwork was how it was done originally. There is a lot of quality furniture in museums that were all done manually and without power tools.

I applaud your resolve to "do it right". Sometimes, though, you just have to go back to basics to get there.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud Tools
Freud Tools


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

This is the type of bit you need 4 PC 1 2" SH Round Over Entry Interior Door Matched R S Router BIT SET SCT 888 | eBay it is a pity that thes are not in the size you need.


----------

